# Musical prowess in any way/shape/form



## The Omskivar (Oct 13, 2011)

Do you play an instrument?  Do you sing?  Have you made any breakthroughs, met any goals, or have anything in general you'd like to share?

Me, I've played the piano for nine years.  I never really got into lessons but I'm not terrible at learning new pieces.  I usually go for popularity rather than classical music; I can play Axel F (The Beverly Hills Cop complete theme, not the stupid Crazy Frog thing), Working For The Weekend, House of the Rising Sun, Bulletproof, etc.  I used to play and sometimes sing in a band, but we only knew eleven songs (which is how I learned the Billy Preston keys solo for Get Back).  I really wish we'd get back together but we need a new bass player.

Anyway I'm currently learning this song on the piano.  I've about reached the point where the singing comes in.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm an okay singer, but i can't hit high notes anymore, and all the songs i know are from pikachu's jukebox. Fail...


----------



## Superbird (Oct 13, 2011)

Piano for 7 years, though I'm pretty unenthusiastic about it and plan to quit as soon as my parents let me.

On the other hand, I love Clarinet, and I am in classroom band for that as well as marching band.


----------



## Ever (Oct 13, 2011)

I played piano for a couple of years, but I only play 1-handed. /fail
I have been playing flute for 4 years now. We are playing Christmas carols. Every year near the holidays, we walk skip homeroom to play carols for some classes :3
I have been in some form of choir for 5 years. We're currently singing a creeper song called "This Day of Joyful Pleasure". It's creepiness might have something to do with it being translated from Italian.


----------



## Flora (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm a singer! Been singing since about 3rd grade (so about nine years?). I'm _technically_ a second soprano but my choir director's always like "WE NEED MORE ALTOS GO BE AN ALTO ONE" (in his lovely Tennessee accent), which is fine with me because I love being an alto. Actually my low notes are getting better because of it.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Oct 13, 2011)

I have never played the piano, but I do play the cello, and I have been doing so for... five years, I believe. And I don't think my voice is all that special, but everyone likes my singing, so I guess that might count.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 13, 2011)

I sing _all the time _but I'm not all that great. I can play part of 'Oh When the Saints' on  harmonica and I can do that creepy generic scare chord* on a piano. That's it. :/

* Dweedle-doo, doodle do do ♪♫ *lightning*


----------



## bulbasaur (Oct 13, 2011)

Piano for 5 years then quit at the ARCT level
Flute for 3 years then quit at the Grade 8 level
Guitar for 9 months but never had interest; school made us learn it.
Still playing the recorder :3 I love it.


----------



## Eta Carinae (Oct 13, 2011)

Uh, I played piano for three or four years, but have since stopped.  Now all I can play is the Star Wars theme by memory, and I'm trying to learn Canon in D.  I can do the Right Hand 99%, but the Left Hand is annoying.

I played classical guitar for about two years but I've since dropped because of a lack of free time.  I never really got that good, though I was making progress.

I'm currently in my fourth year of Alto Saxophone playing, and it's definitely my best instrument.  Through middle school I was the Sax section leader, main soloist in jazz band, etc.  But now I'm in high school playing second and still enjoying it immensely.

I love to sing as well, and apparently I have a great ear for staying on pitch, though it was squandered in Middle School by the fact I was flanked by two tone-deaf friends of mine.  Great guys, but they couldn't sing for their lives.  My range is mostly Baritone right now, though of course being fourteen I'm going through six hundred voice cracks a day and as such haven't fully settled into my range.


----------



## M&F (Oct 13, 2011)

Been having guitar classes for a little over a year now.

My playing is still very weak, but, at least I'm currently learning One, which is the best thing ever.


----------



## Glace (Oct 13, 2011)

Played the alto saxophone for four years. It is a very nice instrument. Taught myself how to play basic piano, but I still suck. I would like to sing, but I'm just naturally bad at it. :(


----------



## mewtini (Oct 13, 2011)

Played the violin for a few months, but teacher said I was 'the only student I've had so young that learned about three songs in one day to mastery!' so apparently I'm a violin genius???

Also, I'm a bit of a singy girl; I've lately been running around the house singing On My Own (Les Miserables) as well as Think of Me (The Phantom of the Opera). So like.

Go YouTube them. Or whatever.


----------



## Aletheia (Oct 13, 2011)

Can supposedly play the violin. Hoping to get around to doing that again. I like to sing sometimes, but it's just a hobby. Mostly because I get out of breath very quickly.

Oh yeah, I can play "Antichrist Superstar" from memory. Surprisingly less intimidating than the album version, and just as monotone without vocals.


----------



## ultraviolet (Oct 13, 2011)

I can play the piano (sort of, i used to in school and haven't since), but i'm not particularly great at it. I have real difficulty reading notation, so.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Oct 13, 2011)

I've been singing for about 6 years now. I'm fairly good at it, though I recently have been taking voice lessons. I have discovered that I can match pitches with songs that I've memorized, even a capella. Singing is something I enjoy a lot.

I can also play melodies on piano by ear, and if I concentrate, I can play music. (but only melodies, not baselines.) I'm also good with rhythym. I believe I might be able to play piano or percussion if I took lessons, but I haven't had lessons for either.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 13, 2011)

I sing and play the keyboard.


----------



## Autumn (Oct 13, 2011)

I took very brief piano lessons when I was much younger, before my mom gave up trying to teach me because she thought I showed no musical prowess whatsoever. (Anyone who knows me will find this endlessly amusing for all the reasons I'm about to explain)

Ever since then, however, I've gravitated toward the piano as a means to work out melodies to songs I like, and in addition to that I've also attempted to work out two-handed pieces (Fur Elise, Minuet and part of Moonlight Sonata are classical pieces that fall under this category, but I also have an immense amount of sheet music for video game pieces two-handed and can play Sky Tower two-handed), although I'm not adept enough to pick up two-handed pieces by sight-reading.

But piano isn't my main talent. I've played trumpet for six years now and been in my school's band in some form for the entirety of that time. This is my fourth year in marching band, as well. Starting with last year I began to take more than one of the school band classes simultaneously (last year it was symphonic band and wind ensemble, this year it's symphonic band, wind ensemble and jazz band, plus ap music theory). Two years ago I started taking private lessons in the marching band off-season.

I've since discovered that music is my strongest passion, and I'm hoping to major in /something/ music-related - currently I'm thinking music therapy, but that may very well change before I'm done with college (my band teacher, as he tells us, started out as a chemistry major).

Oh yeah, I can also _write_ music to a degree, too. I'm currently working on a piece entitled Andante in A Flat with the hopes of getting my band director to have us play it on the concert. It's only sixteen measures long thus far, but I know what the melodies for a good portion of the piece are and for me it's just a matter of building other parts off that; if I weren't so busy with schoolwork and marching band presently I'd work on it more often. :(


----------



## Dragon (Oct 13, 2011)

I've played piano since senior kindergarten. I think that's ten years, now? I quit a year ago so I didn't have to play songs I didn't know and now all I do is video game music, etc. Right now I think the only song I can fully play through is U.N. Owen was her?. You guys might know it as Death Waltz, though..? I can also play a bunch of Legend of Zelda things, the first Objection! background music from Ace Attorney, Simple and Clean from Kingdom Hearts. I figured out what notes you spam with the left hand to make songs sound complicated :V

From piano, I've learned to work out the alto/harmony part for songs, so I guess there's that too. I don't like singing, though since it makes me feel all self conscious and I can't sing okay

Hmm. I've played the flute for four years and started in our school's band. I'm not the best, for sure, but I think I'm at least halfway decent at it. I can mostly play random things from band, but I have some video game music sheets, again. Actually, I preformed Caged Bird from DNAngel once, look! My friend (the guy at the piano) was too lazy to learn the entire intro derp.

And I started learning the guitar this summer. Like, three months ago. Again, I'm definitely not the best but I can play a good chunk of the basic chords. 

I messed around with composing things in Finale Notepad for a while, but it turned out to be too much work so I just arrange things instead now. I have a sort of worked on medley of Phoenix Wright and Professor Layton music :o but it's so in progress it's painful to listen to aaaagh


----------



## Wildstyle (Oct 13, 2011)

I played the piano for a number of years and did an exam for it then got tired of it and stopped when my parents final got that I didn't want to play it anymore.

Then I played trumpet for about a year and learnt a couple of songs.
Now I have a guitar and I'm just learning stuff by ear, slowly getting better but I want a bass so I can play some of the funk basslines I love.


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 13, 2011)

I threw drumsticks at my Music teacher in second year because I didn't want to embarrass myself in front of everyone. I also failed the guitar module because I insisted on holding the guitar the wrong way until he gave me a left-handed guitar. He never did give me one, the dick.

Take from that what you will.


----------



## Littlestream (Oct 13, 2011)

I like to sing. Everyone I know says I'm good, but I disagree. I also used to play the cello, but I haven't been able to rent one in more than a year, so I'm somewhat out of practice.


----------



## Zapi (Oct 13, 2011)

Littlestream said:


> I like to sing. Everyone I know says I'm good, but I disagree.


Ugh, me too. Even though I've been in my school's chorus (which sounds pretty damn good compared to most middle school choruses, in my humble opinion) for going on three years now, I just don't feel like I have a naturally good singing voice like the rest of the people in it seem to have. :/ Yet everyone else _says_ I have a good singing voice, but they're probably just saying that to be nice.

I badly want to learn to play the piano, but I'm afraid I'm going to be horrible at it and get frustrated with it.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Oct 13, 2011)

I am great piano player. Been playin' since kindergarden.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Oct 13, 2011)

I sing. Not that well, but I do.

But I also make UTAU! Though, I'm so tone deaf I can't make my own files for covers/any originals. orz

Still, most recent work: http://www.box.net/shared/ctxdickrpus401y8mgfa & http://www.box.net/shared/ruvn8fgaiydia2n0r8sr


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Oct 14, 2011)

I sing and play piano. I write my own songs too. My greatest achievement is probably playing one of my own songs in front of over 10 people.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Oct 15, 2011)

Isn't this in the wrong board...?


----------



## Momo(th) (Oct 16, 2011)

When I was 5, me and my family went to a fair, where there was a Native American making wooden flutes. I bought one, seeing as they were soo cool.
12 years later, I still have it, play it almost everyday, and I can play every songtrack in Okami.
Sometimes I think myself as Waka to help me play.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Oct 16, 2011)

I've played the piano for eleven years, and have Grade 8 in it. Currently learning Chopin's Ballade No. 1 for a performance in December.


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm no good with instruments but I reckon I'm a decent singer. Sucks that I have an ugly man-voice though.


----------



## Adriane (Oct 16, 2011)

Proficient to some degree or another on flute, piano, saxophone, clarinet, and mallet percussion. I'm a senior music education major. I sing some, too; either bass or countertenor.


----------



## donotlookatdiagram (Oct 16, 2011)

Let's see:
Instruments I play well:
Bassoon
Flute

Instruments I'm OK at:
Clarinet
Saxophone
Trombone
Piano

Instruments that I play terribly:
Euphonium
Harp

I also compose. My senior year in high school, the band played a piece by me. 'Twas epic.
... Music education majors FTW!


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Oct 16, 2011)

If it's music related, I'll do it.

Right now I only play Sax, but I want to learn Bass and Piano. I also think Jazz Bass Clarinet would be amazing...


----------



## opaltiger (Oct 17, 2011)

Played violin for a couple of years. Played clarinet for a couple of years. Played piano for a year. Then I decided music wasn't for me. (I'm quite good on the pennywhistle, though! :D)


----------



## Dannichu (Oct 17, 2011)

I like to think that in an alternate universe somewhere, there's a Danni who's had lessons for everything and is a musical genius, but sadly I can't play a thing. One day in the hopefully distant future I'll inherit more guitars than I know what to do with (not joking - I shall also never want for teapots) and I might learn to play if I have money for lessons.

Until then, I'll settle for singing terrible songs badly, but with great enthusiasm.


----------



## hyphen (Oct 17, 2011)

erm
playing piano for 3-4 years. ._.


----------



## Phantom (Oct 17, 2011)

I've always been musically inclined. 

I can pick up most instruments and start playing. I started with clarinet, played for a few years, but I got bored with it. (I was eleven give me a break) I still regret it since I had to give back my clarinet... I sort of want to pick that up again. I then went to flute, but I hated it, it just wasn't as fun to play as the clarinet was and I felt it was a step back. I've also played cello, violin, and drums. 

But I what I really love is playing guitar. I own five guitars now, each one is a specific tuning, and I love them all. I'm self taught but can play as well as most who have had lessons. I play mostly rock, but I can play pretty much any genre.

I was a really good singer. I mean I was _good_. I lead a couple choir groups and sang in front of crowds at special events and talent shows. I can still sing, but I kind of got obsessed with my normal life and haven't been singing a lot and so my voice is starting to 'lose it'. :(


----------



## shadow_lugia (Oct 23, 2011)

I've been playing trumpet since fourth grade, and I am now a sophomore in high school (tenth grade). So, six years, I guess? Anyway, I'm part of the marching band (and concert band). State on Monday! Yay.

So, our show this year is based off of The Lion King, which is really awesome because we get to wear dashikis and play the Circle of Life. Also, a fellow trumpeter's mother composed a song for us this year, which is just awesome.

I also like to sing, and apparently I am fairly decent at it. A lot of people ask why I don't join choir or something. This is mostly because _I don't like the songs choirs sing._ Except maybe the Star Spangled Banner, but I always sing along anyway. Oh, and the show choir recently performed a routine set to "Dirty Bit" by the Black Eyed Peas, and it was really good.

I tried playing piano once for a half hour or so while I was supposed to be practicing or something, but I spent the entire time trying to play Midna's Lament and failing, since I cannot coordinate both of my hands.


----------



## H-land (Oct 23, 2011)

It's quite often I will sing.
At times, I might compose something
Although I do suppose I should
Admit that I'm not very good.

I play euphonium, though I'm rusty.
I play _at_ piano, but I wouldn't trust me
To play a scale and do it right.
(My training's lacking more'n'a might.)

I would like to improve my skill,
But as I say this, I know still
If I e'er want to learn guitar
Before I get too very far
I should reinforce what I know.
Then maybe things won't go so slow.


----------



## War & Thunder (Oct 24, 2011)

I play anything from bass drum to snare in the band. I've loved the drums since I was small but I stopped playing them for about a good 4 years until now ._.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Oct 24, 2011)

This is my fourth year of being in choir. We have a concert in a week.  If a video is posted on youtube, then I'll post it on here :3


----------



## The Omskivar (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm learning the Plasma Grunt Battle theme on the piano

_This is making my life so much cool_


----------



## Tarvos (Oct 24, 2011)

I play the guitar. Badly.


----------



## Frostagin (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm win at singing and am going to learn bass. First song to learn on bass? Another One Bites the Dust.


----------



## ... (Oct 24, 2011)

Sig. Or here.

In other words, I play keyboard/synthesizer with some guitar and drums. Everything from Starlit Ocean is either purely electronic or at the very least, digitally enhanced.

I taught myself how to play piano by ear. Music lessons bored me to death when I was 6. I still can't read sheet music XD


----------



## Espeon (Oct 24, 2011)

I've been playing the violin for around 11 years now. I also play the carribbean steel pan/steel drum. Played the flute and piccolo for a while, too. :D


----------

